# LR CC crashing +++  Times



## OwleyMedic (May 16, 2015)

I am having issues with LRCC crashing several while in develop mode, at various panels, usually after I have made some adjustments, and then suddenly I get the spinning ball and it crashed. Each time I send the report requested by LR. 

Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 20, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in responding.....

Does this happen every time you work in Develop, or only when doing certain things, e.g. the adjustment brush? Have you been monitoring the system at these times, e.g. high memory usage? Anything abnormal that you can see?


----------



## OwleyMedic (May 21, 2015)

Does not happen every time. Happening on Develop, but happens when using different features, Crop, Adjustment brush, Basic panel ect. It appears to happen after I have done two are three adjustments in a row, i.e.  crop, adjust exposure, clarity, noise, then crashs, not always in this exact order of use.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2015)

And how does it crash? Any error messages?


----------



## OwleyMedic (May 22, 2015)

It just starts with a spinning ball and crashes. Just did it again, this time I had cropped , exposure adjustment, clarity adjustment, and exported two pictures. while the second one was exporting I moved forward to look at a few more pictures and again it crashed. Attached are two screen shots or error screens.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2015)

OK, thanks. Not sure what to suggest, but will have a look around to see if it's been reported elsewhere.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2015)

One question: have you tried resetting the preferences to see if that makes a difference? Might be worth trying perhaps....instructions are here.


----------



## OwleyMedic (May 23, 2015)

I will give a reset a try and let you know

IW


----------



## OwleyMedic (May 25, 2015)

I have tried resetting preferences still happening. Today it crashed first while I was doing an import and cropping one of the pictures  I just imported before all imports were done. After I re=opened LR it crashed again after I exported the pitcher I had previously cropped and was scrolling down the pictures, to chose another one to edit.

IW


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 25, 2015)

Thanks Ian, I wish I had something to suggest, but I'm afraid I haven't. I'll poke Adobe again.....


----------



## OwleyMedic (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you heard anything new? This is still happening almost every time I use the program.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

Nothing yet. One thought: do you have the GPU feature enabled or disabled? If it's enabled, try unchecking the option on the Preferences>Performance tab for a while, see if it makes a difference.


----------



## OwleyMedic (Jun 9, 2015)

Jim,

Thanks, turning off GPU seems to have solved the issue, Has not crashed in two days, fingers crossed.

_​IW_


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 9, 2015)

Fingers crossed indeed.....it that is the issue, let's also hope for a fix in due course.


----------

